# don't know if we've addressed this yet



## peach (Nov 4, 2010)

Went to a house today.  Lots of sprinker issues including the fact that the  sprinkler installed in the attic is NOT protected from freezing.  Other issues (this place has been approved for occupancy).. include the fact that sprinkler heads (pendant heads)  within 4" of a wall (how effective) rather than side wall.. and the system is charged (assuming the gauge works) is about 5 psi above street pressure.

Will we have 7 minutes of flow?  I doubt it. Is this house safe as far as active protection.. again I doubt it.. passive.. probably ok... its a good sized lot.

At what point do we say "NO".. it's one or the other?   I for one, am sick of being in the middle.


----------



## TimNY (Nov 4, 2010)

err I don't follow.

I was thumbing through 13D today and they have some nifty drawings showing how to protect sprinklers from freezing in the attic.


----------



## peach (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't advise.. I accept or reject...


----------



## cda (Nov 4, 2010)

Agree sounds like a no

Were plans submitted to anyone???


----------



## jpranch (Nov 4, 2010)

Defend in place. Period. Remember Minneapolis? Sorry, just could not resist.


----------



## Bootleg (Nov 4, 2010)

Peach.

NOT APRROVED.

Until you want to put your name on it.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 5, 2010)

If there is an obstruction on the wall like a soffet or fixture then the Figure applicable for obstructions against walls in 13D must be followed.

NFPA 13D reverts to 13 for spacing of (other than residential heads) unless the head has a listed “specific” positioning criterion that differs from NFPA 13 if I'm not mistaken.

The 4" from walls may not be an issue if the design meets the S x L calculation and table for coverage area of the room in accordance with the table for "Light Hazard" and the minimum distance from walls is 4" according to NFPA 13.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 6, 2010)

Peach,

That's why God made Fire Code Inspectors. One of the first things I did; when I started my new endentured survitued, last week, was to meet with the local Fire Chief (population 7,000). He is a smart fella; and has one fireman, who has all the training for sprinkler systems; and is happy to see a nutcase in charge of the building codes (NCBC); who knows what he doesn't know; and, he will help me with any residential sprinkler inspections.

Hey, I like that; I think I'm going to have a plaque on the wall behind me with a Certificate that says; Certified NCBC.

Uncle Bob


----------



## peach (Nov 6, 2010)

This is a modular home, unfortunately... the only things that typically get looked at are the foundation, and marriage of the parts.  We didn't approved nothing; we are consultants after the fact.  Somebody else approved the building (then subsequently removed his approval.. for reasons unknown).


----------



## RJJ (Nov 7, 2010)

Agree with FM! I try to get the side walls at plan review it is not a big deal at that point.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 8, 2010)

> This is a modular home,


Then the IRC may not apply. The agency that oversaw the construction needs to approve the home


----------



## peach (Nov 20, 2010)

It was built under the IRC.. I venture to say the factory didn't do a good job with their in-house oversight.


----------

